# Black Bear - Fish Lake



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I am trying to help a friend that helped me. My friend is helping me with hounds for my Mtn Lion hunt on the boulders this winter. They are currently struggling with their bear tag on the fish lake unit. They are using dogs and have two weekends left. During scouting they had a couple located and were into plenty of sign. However, the bears have moved and they are currently struggling to find any sign right now. 

If anyone has any fresh leads on a bears whereabouts in the fishlake unit they would be very appreciative.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

have not been there since the elk hunt but... we see bears on trail cams pretty regular if you go to the top of sawmill creek, drop off to the east into u.m. creek. in that area. north and west of the black flat um snotel site.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Kingfisher said:


> have not been there since the elk hunt but... we see bears on trail cams pretty regular if you go to the top of sawmill creek, drop off to the east into u.m. creek. in that area. north and west of the black flat um snotel site.


I appreciate the response!! Thanks a bunch!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

3arabians said:


> ..... During scouting they had a couple located and were into plenty of sign. However, the bears have moved and they are currently struggling to find any sign right now......


That's typical statewide with the November reopening of the bear hunt. As the weather cools food sources begin to dry up, bear metabolism starts to slow down, and the bear don't move as much. This time of year pregnant sows and sows with young cubs are already beginning to seek out dens for the winter, and boars are going to be about 3 weeks behind them depending on the area. November bear hunting in Utah has always been slim pickings compared to earlier months.

November food sources for bear are likely to be fallen acorns, bristlecone pine nuts, and scavenged kill sites. Areas containing these remaining food items is where I'd concentrate my search.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Kevin D said:


> That's typical statewide with the November reopening of the bear hunt. As the weather cools food sources begin to dry up, bear metabolism starts to slow down, and the bear don't move as much. This time of year pregnant sows and sows with young cubs are already beginning to seek out dens for the winter, and boars are going to be about 3 weeks behind them depending on the area. November bear hunting in Utah has always been slim pickings compared to earlier months.
> 
> November food sources for bear are likely to be fallen acorns, bristlecone pine nuts, and scavenged kill sites. Areas containing these remaining food items is where I'd concentrate my search.


I did not know that. Thanks, I'll pass this on.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------

